# Electric conversion of Toyota Yaris



## Akshay677 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello I am working on my post graduation project related to conversion of Toyota Yaris(sedan)

What type of AC motor should I use in order to attain a maximum speed of 120kmph?
What type of battery pack should I use in order to obtain a range of 120kms or more?

Please help me with relevant calculations to support your answer


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

Akshay677 said:


> Hello I am working on my post graduation project related to conversion of Toyota Yaris(sedan)
> 
> What type of AC motor should I use in order to attain a maximum speed of 120kmph?
> What type of battery pack should I use in order to obtain a range of 120kms or more?
> ...


Hm... can you tell us what components you want to use in your car? 
What are you postgrad of actually? You should know where to find the relevant formulas if you decide on this path. It is nothing hard, just physics. Search the net....


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

Akshay677 said:


> Hello I am working on my post graduation project related to conversion of Toyota Yaris(sedan)
> 
> What type of AC motor should I use in order to attain a maximum speed of 120kmph?
> What type of battery pack should I use in order to obtain a range of 120kms or more?
> ...


Cruising at 120km/h (75mph) on a flat road with no wind only needs about 20kW in a reasonably aerodynamic lightweight car. You will probably want much more power to accelerate at an acceptable rate and to climb hills.

The specifications of production EVs are a good guideline for performance and range:

Renault Zoe
Weight 1468kg
Height ~1.56m, Width ~1.73m, so frontal area around 2.7 sq metres.
65kW motor
0-100 km/h in about 13.5s
22 kWh battery gives 210km (130 mile) NEDC-rated range, but Renault estimates 150km suburban range, or 100km in cold weather.

Mitsubishi iMiev
Weight 1100kg
Height 1.6m, Width 1.5m, so frontal area around 2.4 sq metre
49kW motor
0-100km/h about 13s.
16 kWh battery gives 160km range Japanese cycle, 100km range US EPA cycle.


----------



## Akshay677 (Jun 14, 2018)

These are the calculations I have done on my side.

I have assumed 10% gradient.
Mass of the vehicle is considered to be 1916 kg ( I have assumed the battery pack may weigh 30% of curb weight)
overall gear ratio=7.8066 (assuming car will run on 2nd gear)
wheel radius= 14"

Rolling resistance force= 187.026 N
Aero Drag= 517.477 N
Gradient Resistance= 1870.40 N

from above values Power= 84 kW
torque= 140 Nm

I am thinking of using HPEVS AC x 35 electric motor 

are these values correct? Please suggest corrections if any


----------



## OliverH (May 27, 2018)

Akshay677 said:


> These are the calculations I have done on my side.
> 
> I have assumed 10% gradient.
> Mass of the vehicle is considered to be 1916 kg ( I have assumed the battery pack may weigh 30% of curb weight)
> ...



Have a look on the peak and continuous power values of HPEVS. Continuous is getting very low. Don't trust the power curves of HPEVS (don't use metric, not consistent (AC50/ 51)). I would use at least AC50.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Akshay677 said:


> These are the calculations I have done on my side.


I don't think you are being honest. I think you are having us do your homework.

These aren't calculations, these are mostly just the default values in the calculator I linked in someone else's thread you tried to hijack. You have copied them without context or understanding.

You're just spamming multiple different threads on presumably multiple different forums, copying people's answers without any understanding and reposting them as if it's your own work and then asking for "corrections".

I know some places of the world have a culture of shameless copying, even going so far as to hire people to do their exams and job interviews for them.

I don't think you're being fair or honest with us here as to your motives.


----------



## Akshay677 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sorry Sir you are getting me wrong I Can mail you my calculations if you are thinking that I am a spam. I am new to this conversion and trying to understand things.I am posting threads on different forms as I want as many as possible people to comment on it and share their knowledge.So I kindly request you not to allege anyone who is trying to learn new things. If you don't want to help that's fine but please don't abuse anyone.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Akshay677 said:


> Can mail you my calculations if you are thinking that I am a spam.


You're not spam. There's no motive. I didn't say spam. You're clearly human.

You have been assigned a project for school and you are putting in zero work, asking for "help" and then using that or taking out of context answers for other projects verbatim and cross-posting them for "correction" elsewhere so that people "correct" your results into the project you've been assigned. You're doing this so that you don't have to think at all. Probably because you've been doing this successfully, as is the norm, for your entire education and you are literally 4+ years behind where you should be and don't have a clue where to even start doing the work yourself.

I presume you've been scamming, cheating and plagiarizing your way through your entire schooling like this.



> I am posting threads on different forms as I want as many as possible people to comment on it and share their knowledge.


In that sense, I guess you are spamming. You're hijacking other people's threads and, going with a strategy of posting the same questions everywhere and hoping some sucker will do your work for you.

You're not participating in the community. You're not doing any of the work yourself, and, I suspect you don't even know how to begin doing any of the work yourself. You're literally just taking other people's answers and cross-posting them.



> So I kindly request you not to allege anyone who is trying to learn new things. If you don't want to help that's fine but please don't abuse anyone.


Your previous post, asking for "corrections" is literally the copy-and-pasted out-of-context result of a random EV calculator I linked another user in his build thread.

You're not trying to learn, you're trying to scam. You're adding no new content. You're copy and pasting your assignment question, and then copying and pasting people's responses from other places. You don't even understand enough to know what you know, or to be able to ask a useful question. You're not following any kind of learning process because you're deliberately avoiding learning.

I even explained to that user, in that thread, where I linked the calculator, how to properly use the calculator to arrive at the useful results he was looking for. I suggested what things to use and what things to ignore.

You didn't even follow the directions I gave. You just clicked on the calculator, perhaps entered one number only and posted the default results, some of which don't even apply.

You're not asking specific questions, you appear to understand 0% of what you're doing so you can't even make meaningful inquiries. You're just posting drivel, hoping people will be fooled into thinking you wrote those comments yourself, and are asking people to do the work for you.


----------



## OliverH (May 27, 2018)

I sent yesterday Akshay my calculation formulas to get the right values. You need to spent some time to understand/ create this formulas and get a feeling with curves in the diagrams. I made comparisons to other cars to get confident what kind of margin is enough. Indeed if you dig in this matter you need to spend time.


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

@Akshay... you need to leave this forum be for a time and go explore where you intend to drive with your car. EV is a mission specific car, otherwise you can just throw $$$ at it. When you know what is required from your car you will know what to calculate. 

If you asked: do any of you have a motor for 1t vehicle? We would understand you know your frame and someone would tell you where to get motor, batteries, BMS etc... 

Or if you told us you have 20kWh battery and at home and need a motor for it, we would just be jelous, but would still help .


----------



## Akshay677 (Jun 14, 2018)

okay guys I will surely work hard on this project and find solutions. Thank you for help and would surely post here my work once its done.


----------

